# Not Your Daddy's Pollo



## catskills (Jul 4, 2009)

This looks way cool.  

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/06/26/AR2009062602534.html?hpid=artslot

Anyone want to play ?  

Damn my wife says I can't play because it looks too dangerous :blink: I will have to stick to safe sports like skiing and drinking beer.  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, that looks pretty cool.  Must be hard to play.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

makes me want to try football on skis..


----------



## mondeo (Jul 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> makes me want to try football on skis..


Or driving drunk off a bridge with a date in the car?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Anybody else reading this as Polio?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Anybody else reading this as Polio?


I keep on thinking chicken for some reason, though I think I read it as polio once or twice.


----------



## Trev (Jul 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Anybody else reading this as Polio?



Ya.. ya... I was like "WTF is this post about...not my dad's polio..."  lol


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 6, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> makes me want to try football on skis..



brilliant.


----------

